# Ojos De Esmeralda (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gianni Truvianni)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Unas frases de ternura dedicadas a mi amiga y cantante Jacqueline Serpas.


Ojos tan bellos 
colores expresivos 
esmeralda con brillos 
como dias de veranos

Ojos de ternura 
luminosidad interior
veo con claridad 
en plena oscuridad
llenos de dulsura 
Ojos tan bellos 
profundos y serenos 
como lago amistoso 
deseo para nosotros


----------

